# Free roosters and hens south tn



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

My purebred light brahma roosters were hatched here on march 22 this year along with two purebred light brahma hens and one mixed breed hen light brahma x buff orpington who i think has started to lay. the roosters are harassing the ducks and turkeys and i am really quite over the breed. they are healthy and very beautiful - and get along great with each other and the older hens - but i prefer my quiter buff orpington hens. so i would like to offer this group of 5 which was hatched here and has been free range during the day and put up at night for free to an ht member. must take the whole group. 
i am located near savannah, tn. don't have a cage to put them in so i can't meet you halfway (plus my car is a gas guzzler) so you must come pick them up. first come first served. please if you have no need for them and will only take them to an auction, don't contact me. i would like for them to go to someone who can use a small, young dual purpose flock. thanks


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Adding 4 week old purebred light brahma chicks and buff orpington x light brahma chicks to the free to good home ad. to good home, must come pick them up. thanks


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

roosters and hens have found a home, thanks. still have 18 chicks that are 4.5 weeks old, good foragers. straight run- meaning an equal # of males and females cause their sex is obvious now- for free. can sell cockerels or pullets for $1.00. will not sell all pullets until all cockerels are gone.


----------

